# Water Bottle



## ArcCaster (Oct 29, 2003)

First field archery shoot, up and down the hills of central Massachusetts, was in the 90s, reminding me I want a better way to carry water with me than putting it in my pocket.

I've looked at Vista's approach, which attaches to the belt, and Klean Kanteen, which slings from a shoulder. I haven't really considered any that sit on the back.

My considerations -- I am already carrying a quiver on my hip and binoculars on my chest. Sometimes, for shooting in tight quarters, I want to be able to slide my quiver around behind my back, then move it back to my hip again for walking. So I wonder about any method that might interfere with moving the quiver around.

And, of course, since I am already carrying binoculars on my chest, I wonder whether a shoulder sling would have me bumping binoculars and water bottle together.

And, for shoots threatening rain, I carry a 'lumbar pack' containing rain gear, which rests on the small of my back, and which does interfere with moving my quiver around.

So, what do you recommend for a water bottle, and how do you like to position all this stuff?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I use a Vista, works fine. I never find that I need to 'move my quiver' though in a field shoot.. the 'quarters' aren't that tight on any of our ranges (nor indoors on our less than regulation lane spacing either.)

It also is insulated and helps keep your water cool for a good while. 

I just put it on my 'off hip', kinda like this.. or in the middle of my back.. it's easy to slide on your quiver belt and no, I don't carry a fanny pack either.. if it rains, I get wet.. :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I use the Vista insulated waterbottle carrier but have an aluminum water bottle I fill with ice water in the morning and by the time i finish it about 1:00 or so its still ice cold. Best water bottle I have ever had. Don't buy one of those cheap $5.00 ones at Walmart. You have to get the thick ones from Target.


----------



## ArcCaster (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks -- I will give your suggestions a try.

Rob


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I just carry a 32 oz Gatorade bottle in an old release bag on my quiver....and just refill with water on the course when the Gatorade is done if need be. You may be able to see it in the pic Sticky posted but it's from a few years ago and may actually be the shoot before I started carrying it that way. 

Does it rain a ton in your area or something? I really can't see carrying the rain gear "just in case" every time you shoot. 

I don't get the move the quiver thing either :noidea:

You may want to look into a GP Sweet Seat:wink:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Take a look at the CamelBak's....lots of options there....


----------



## ArcCaster (Oct 29, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Does it rain a ton in your area or something? I really can't see carrying the rain gear "just in case" every time you shoot.


I shot a two-day sectional in a 50-degree downpour -- after that, I got rain gear 

I then shot a five-day national -- first four days, rain was predicted, so I lugged the raingear around the course, but never used it -- felt like I was carrying a warm dog against the small of my back -- so, the last day, which predicted sun, I left the raingear behind -- and I got soaked!

The locations were Massachusetts and New York -- and yes, we get rain, and yes, we shoot in it 

And yes, I don't carry it 'just in case' -- I either wear it or carry it when rain is predicted.

Thanks for the tips.

Rob


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I would carry a chair or something with drinks and the gear then....

I just do the get wet thing :chortle: I find myself to be more miserable lugging the crap around to stay dry then I do when it stops raining or if it doesn't end up raining....cuz when it's raining bad enough for me to need rain gear I am gonna get wet anyway. I will carry an umbie though to stay dry


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I would carry a chair or something with drinks and the gear then....
> 
> I just do the get wet thing :chortle: I find myself to be more miserable lugging the crap around to stay dry then I do when it stops raining or if it doesn't end up raining....cuz when it's raining bad enough for me to need rain gear I am gonna get wet anyway. I will carry an umbie though to stay dry


Yea, plus, I can't shoot in that damn rain gear..  Wet it is.. :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and in that pic....now that I am home and can see it on a screen bigger then the one on my phone....I can see that there is one of those GIANT Deer Park water bottles in the release bag


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

After shooting Yankton the year before last, I became a pseudo-Chewie and bought a sweet seat to carry everything I could imagine and have a place to park my butt, and not have all of this hanging on me all day. One of the better decisions I've made in a while....


----------

